# Processionary caterpillars and you!



## 88781

I saw photo's of these caterpillars earlier this year on a site in the Loire valley, with clear warnings saying "Leave Me Alone!". They were posters in Reception, the shop, laundry, play areas, shower blocks etc. etc.

It wasn't till I read this article, that it became apparent as to why..( I presumed it was a rare Moth/Butterfly in my ignorance!).

Although the posters said leave me alone,....it wasn't made clear why!..now I know..if you are aware of these creepies then my apologies for repetition but like me you're not...read on!

Processionary Caterpillars are so called because they form processions, nose to tail, as they leave the nest prior to changing into moths. They are found in all Mediterranean climatic areas, ranging from Portugal in the West through to the Adriatic and beyond in the East. The "nests" are fist sized or larger balls of spun filaments, usually lodged in fairly high branches of pine trees, and yes, many campsites in all of these countries border onto or are within pine forested areas!

The months from October through to March and April see the time when the caterpillars descend from the cocoon nests and they will then form "processions" in search of food sources. These can be hundreds of caterpillars nose to tail, winding along roadways, paths, grass, whatever. The caterpillars have poisonous and irritant brittle hairs on their bodies, and are a mottled dull brown with faded yellowish splotches, a standard nature danger signal!

In adults these hairs will cause severe skin irritations, and occasionally anaphylactic shock, closure of airways leading to death, and obviously requiring immediate medical treatment. In children, (who are more inquisitive about the processions and may handle the caterpillars then transfer the fingers and hairs to the mouth etc) the effects can be more immediately severe and will almost always require immediate professional medical aid. Similarly, older people with less resistance can also be quickly affected. Golfers, tennis players, footballers and bowlers (petanque and boules) should be careful NOT to handle a ball that has gone through a procession, golfers should check local rules, some courses permit substitutions. Golf, Tennis, boules and Footballs should be cleaned with disposable cloths which should then be burned as a means of disposal.

For pets, dogs and cats, the problem is that the caterpillars have a bittersweet smell and taste, and both dogs and cats will try to eat them. The results are almost certainly fatal, as little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog, and one may produce death in a cat. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and by the time the owner notices the problem, it is usually too late for veterinary treatment to do much except ease suffering.

Local advice is that brushing a procession away can cause more problems than it solves, this spreads the irritation producing hairs and the risk of poisoning actually becomes higher as a result. 

I've now sourced two photographs for the website to aid you in identification of these pests, and they are posted here below. French research indicates that GLOBAL WARMING is affecting the spread and range of these caterpillars, and they are now being reported as far north as the Loire and Seine valleys, spreading from the Pyrenees and the Massif Centrale. Best advice is take care and avoid letting your pet run free near pine woods, even on those "pain in the butt" long leads.


----------



## 92150

Hi 
Thanks for the warning, going to the med next year 8O


----------



## Don_Madge

We first came across the caterpillers in 1994 at Camping Olhao, on the Algarve.

They are everything Mandy & Dave describe or even worse.

The local authority went to great lengths to rid the site of them, they even used flame throwers to destroy them but they were back next morning.

I don't know whether there still about on the site, we've not wintered in Portugal lately.

Don


----------



## 93469

[ Some advice from Spain ]

In many tourist areas you'll find English speaking vets with 24hr emergency contacts - worth having to hand if you're staying put for a bit

I'm quite a way from my preferred vet and he actually gave me a prescription for some kind of treatment/antidote (an injection, think you can also get anti-histamine tablets for similar purpose) so I have a kit to hand in case of trouble

Sniffing/inhaling these caterpillar hairs can be lethal if not treated quickly !!!!

There was a recent newspaper article about it - airways/tounge/nostril etc swell up as a result of the allergic reaction - be very careful with your animals around pine trees! It said that if you use anti-histamine tablets you still need to hurry to a vets asap.

Be careful with your animals out there!


----------



## 93265

*it happends to ducks as well...*

A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgery. 
As she lay her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest. After a moment or two, the vet shook his head sadly and said, "I'm so sorry, your pet has passed away - probably processionary caterpillers."

The distressed owner wailed, "Are you sure?

"Yes, I'm sure. The duck is dead," he replied.

"How can you be so sure", she protested. "I mean, you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few moments later with a black Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

The vet patted the dog and took it out and returned a few moments later with a beautiful cat. The cat jumped up on the table and also sniffed the bird from its beak to its tail and back again. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly, jumped down and strolled out of the room.

The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck."

Then the vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman.

The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "£150!" she cried. "£150 just to tell me my duck is dead?!!"

The vet shrugged. "I'm sorry. If you'd taken my word for it, the bill would have been £20. But what with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it all adds up."


----------



## neilmac

*A timely reminder!*

2 days ago I took these photos on a mountain track in the Valencia Reion of Spain.

And when I put "processionary caterpillar" into Google this thread popped up!

Take heed of the warnings and stay well clear ......

#1 A young caterpillar wandering around its nest









#2 A well used nest newly abandoned









#3 On the move









#4 As close as I was going to get









Neil


----------



## 95853

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## pippin

Mandy and/or Dave, can you please edit the links as they do not work!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## locovan

Hi there I have been to Spain for 2 months and they are everywhere.
They really only leave their nest to feed at late evening and night so in the morning you will see them dead in their lines killed by bikers or the locals. (Belgium have a real glut of them to and they have called in the army to get rid of them. The Spanish also spray the nests)
We saw them every morning as we walked into Benidorm from La Nusia.
You have to make sure your dog doesn't stand on them as the fur (or spines)are toxic to them even when they are dead.
By May they bury themselves to become a Chrysalis to then hatch out as a moth.
Dont touch the nest at all as the they throw their spines into the air and you can breath them in.
Your photos are great Neil you should send them to the Papers or even a Nature Publisher.
Mavis


----------



## Pusser

Must be political creatures with their noses up each others backsides. Thank you for the warning. I did know that even on the beach trees on the Med some sort of caterpillers drop out of the trees and I have had one land on me and it bit me. Probably a concessionary caterpiller.


----------



## neilmac

coral said:


> Thanks for the pictures


You're welcome



locovan said:


> Your photos are great Neil you should send them to the Papers or even a Nature Publisher.
> Mavis


Thank you :idea: . That's a good idea, I might just have a try.

Neil


----------



## Rapide561

*Caterpillars*

Hi

A useful warning for those travelling overseas with pets. I did notice a few in Italy and usually in the vicinity of fir trees/pine trees.

Russell


----------



## patp

We saw them in Portugal last year. One motorhomer had hung a rug out to air under a tree. She picked up the rug and a caterpillar dropped onto her arm. Without thinking she brushed it off and it sprayed her with its hairs. Her arm swelled up and she had a severe rash and redness for over a week.

Someone told us that spraying them with hairspray works because they cannot fire their spines.

We killed quite a few. They are not exclusive to fir trees they just prefer them so be careful near any trees.


----------



## BJT

Yes, were were warned about these nasty creepy crawlies in Portugal and warned to leave them well alone, warn neighbours to guard the location and inform the site staff immediately. They would get them dealt with by professionals and guard the area until the job had been done. I think if you can inform the local authorities they well (in Portugal at least) take action to destroy these most unwelcome insects.
Incidentally, even in February several of us were bitten by an insect that produced quite nasty alllergic reactions, I needed anit-histamines; and was advised to use Jungle Formula anit insect wet-ones when the first bite apppeared plus the usual 'bite stick'.


----------



## Briarose

Hi it might be an idea if a Mod can merge this topic with the previous info that I posted and is stickied above esp as this topic has photos of the caterpillars...............less the joke :wink: 

The site we stayed on last year in Alvor had sprayed the whole site and it appeared to have got rid of these nasty creatures..........ref Olhio I read in one of the caravan touring books that one site there does have really bad problem with them.

It is amazing how many folk are not aware of them or how bad they can affect a human or a pet, so it would be a shame if this topic dropped down as the pictures are so good.


----------



## locovan

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/newsrele.nsf/WebPressReleases/8FB4C7CD0DDA81F6802574320034F392
I didnt know we have a threat but they call them Oak catapillars
Mavis


----------



## 97201

Saw a video report about them a while ago Scientists were studying their behaviour and managed to get them into a loop. They just kept going round in a circle.

Neighbour here in Marjal was sweeping his pitch and disturbed some discarded hairs. he had a terrible rash across his back and had to take a course of anti-hystamines.

Ian


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

We wintered at Cabopina between Marbella and Malaga. They didn't start to drop until the third week in January.
A couple next to us had a small dog who sniffed up some hairs and was choking badly within a few minutes. Took it to the vet within 30 minutes and the dog was better the next day. The vet reckoned that he needed to treat within an hour to have a real chance of success.
In that area, the police have specialists officers to handle sightings (really!).
We saw them last week as far North as Bordeaux.
Message we got was keep dogs away from areas where the caterpillars may have been from mid Jan to end March; know where the nearest vet is and get an affect animal to the vet with all speed. Treat the threat very seriously 8O 
Patrick


----------



## neilmac

locovan said:


> Your photos are great Neil you should send them to the Papers or even a Nature Publisher.
> Mavis


Well suggested Mavis - I did just that and they're appearing in a Costa Blanca newspaper tomorrow!! There will be an article warning of their dangers.

 Neil


----------



## locovan

neilmac said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are great Neil you should send them to the Papers or even a Nature Publisher.
> Mavis
> 
> 
> 
> Well suggested Mavis - I did just that and they're appearing in a Costa Blanca newspaper tomorrow!! There will be an article warning of their dangers.
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Good for you fame at last :lol: 
Having met the little blighters everywhere in La Nusia it needs to be published.
I got one on my trousers in the Motorhome good job i saw it before the dog stood on it.
It must have dropped on me when we went for a walk.
We saw nests everywhere in the pine trees and the lines they were in on pavements it really must be a glut this year.
My photo was nowhere near as good as yours so well done.
mavis


----------



## neilmac

Thanks again Mavis, and glad you saw it before the little blighter caused problems 8O


----------



## Penquin

We were warned about them last year when in the Dordogne, we do not have pets but were warned due to the *danger to humans. *

I had never heard of them before and had not seen any pictures - so thank you very much for excellent pictures and a timely warning to all of us. It is *NOT *just pets that are affected by the hairs but humans too; the thought of what would happen to a young child who discovered and investigated these peculiar lines of caterpillars would fill me with dread.

Forewarned is forearmed - so thank you for taking that step for us. We should all be aware of the risks of these animals in future.


----------



## Briarose

Penquin said:


> We were warned about them last year when in the Dordogne, we do not have pets but were warned due to the *danger to humans. *
> 
> I had never heard of them before and had not seen any pictures - so thank you very much for excellent pictures and a timely warning to all of us. It is *NOT *just pets that are affected by the hairs but humans too; the thought of what would happen to a young child who discovered and investigated these peculiar lines of caterpillars would fill me with dread.
> 
> Forewarned is forearmed - so thank you for taking that step for us. We should all be aware of the risks of these animals in future.


Hi please could a Mod sticky this to the other info at the top of the page :wink:


----------



## Briarose

Briarose said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were warned about them last year when in the Dordogne, we do not have pets but were warned due to the *danger to humans. *
> 
> I had never heard of them before and had not seen any pictures - so thank you very much for excellent pictures and a timely warning to all of us. It is *NOT *just pets that are affected by the hairs but humans too; the thought of what would happen to a young child who discovered and investigated these peculiar lines of caterpillars would fill me with dread.
> 
> Forewarned is forearmed - so thank you for taking that step for us. We should all be aware of the risks of these animals in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please could a Mod sticky this to the other info at the top of the page :wink:
Click to expand...

As winter approaches, again please could this be made a sticky, if it saves one dog it will be worth it.


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were warned about them last year when in the Dordogne, we do not have pets but were warned due to the *danger to humans. *
> 
> I had never heard of them before and had not seen any pictures - so thank you very much for excellent pictures and a timely warning to all of us. It is *NOT *just pets that are affected by the hairs but humans too; the thought of what would happen to a young child who discovered and investigated these peculiar lines of caterpillars would fill me with dread.
> 
> Forewarned is forearmed - so thank you for taking that step for us. We should all be aware of the risks of these animals in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please could a Mod sticky this to the other info at the top of the page :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As winter approaches, again please could this be made a sticky, if it saves one dog it will be worth it.
Click to expand...

I saw these while in Spain in Jan and dodging the little devils was so hard as Louis ran around.
As more and more Property has been built so they have come right into the Pine trees amongst residential areas.
The Spanish do Burn the trails every evening but we saw plenty crawling alive on the Pavements as we walked into Benidorm from La Nusia.
I even got one on my trousers in my Sons garden and took it into our M/H. 8O


----------



## GypsyRose

An important post!!! :roll: The dangers of these caterpillars cannot be dismissed!! The more publicity, the better......Ana x


----------



## gaspode

Briarose said:


> As winter approaches, again please could this be made a sticky, if it saves one dog it will be worth it.


Hi

I'm afraid that old topics can be made sticky but they won't appear on the front page block if they're more than 30 days old.

Can I suggest that you start a new thread with some basic facts about this problem and we can then make the new thread sticky?

Send me a PM once you've posted the new thread and I'll sticky it.


----------



## AlanVal

GypsyRose said:


> An important post!!! :roll: The dangers of these caterpillars cannot be dismissed!! The more publicity, the better......Ana x


I agree Anna We came across a lady poking a nest on the tree with a long stick obviously had`nt a clue what they were.we were heading up to one of the Barragems in Portugal.There also was one crawling on our door mat yuk.At Pingo Doce supermarket at Tavira there was a prossesion of them heading into the supermarket.You have to be so careful with the dog .

Val


----------



## dora

does anybody know the spanish word for these caterpillers?


----------



## javea

dora said:


> does anybody know the spanish word for these caterpillers?


Procesionarios


----------



## locovan

Orugas de Processionary


----------



## dora

Not wishing to tempt fate or anything but we've been in Spain since 23rd December with 3 dogs. These things scare me silly. We've seen nests in pine trees in Mijas in Jan, and Benicarlo Feb. We've been in Mojacar region since beginning of March where I have seen a couple of nests in pine trees, but not many, having said that there aren't that many pine trees here. Thankfully I haven't seen any caterpillers nor wish to, especially as my 3 dogs would go mad if they couldn't have a run and play off lead. Has anybody had problems or seen the processions near Mojacar or anywhere in Almeria? We're due to travel north soon, and are booked at Salou from 7th May. is there a time I can breathe easy and not worry so much?
Deb


----------



## patp

We've had several winter stays in Almeria (check out Las Negras, on the coast near Nijar  ) and never saw a single caterpillar. As you say though not many pine trees or anything green for that matter.


----------



## Daedalas

*Precessionary Caterpillars*

Good Morning All

I asked my daughter about precessionary caterpillars. It seems they have no significant profile in the UK veterinary world. As 'Charlie' is coming with us this year and in light of her comments I've saved that list of vets on my netbook ... just in case.

Yours aye
Daedalas

Hi Dad,
sorry not to get back to you earlier on this subject. I have asked about and 
no-one I know in the vet world has come across these caterpillars in person. 
I think from what I have read that they are in peak season in February in 
Spain and Portugal soI think you would be unlucky to run into them. From 
what I have read dogs get the prickles in their noses and the danger is 
mainly from an anaphylactic response which is the same with 'poisonous' 
adders in this country most people don't react like that just the unlucky 
few. If you get an anaphylactic response you can only dash for the vet or 
hospital but irritation could be helped by antihistamine cream/tablets or 
hydrocortisone cream from the chemist- mild but would help. One said douse in lighter fuel and set fire to them! Try not to burn down any indigenous forest however!
love


----------



## locovan

http://web.cortland.edu/fitzgerald/PineProcessionary.html

In Northern Europe it is the Oak catapillar that has to be avoided and they are being found In the UK.

Processionary Caterpillars 
The processionary pine caterpillar (Thaumetopoea pityocampa) is usually three to four centimetres long, brown and hairy. At the start of spring the caterpillars come out of round, white, fuzzy nests built in pine trees (normally property owners will burn these nests if they see them) and travel down the tree and across the ground in single file, sometimes stopping in writhing circles. This phenomenon will continue well into the summer.

These caterpillars are extremely dangerous as they "burn" the flesh of any animal, child or person that touches them. A small animal can die from the burn on contact. If a pet comes in to contact with these caterpillars it is advisable to seek veterinary assistance immediately.

As I have said before we found them all over the Pavements in La Nucia as we walked into Benidorm.
We had to be so careful with the dog.
Just be aware but the season will soon be over for another year and if you go in the summer months then there is no problem.


----------

